# Bumble Bee Cichlid



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

HERE is a few pix of my BumbleBee Cichlid. He's up for sale/trade in the member's classifieds


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

That is a gorgeous bumble bee cichlid you got there!...He rocks like a CELTIC FROST concert!!!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Looks really nice! About how big is he?


----------

